# Request for Hymer Van owners



## 107080 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello,

I don't know who pays attention here, but I'm researching van types and would like to hear from Hymer van owners. I understand there are different models. I'm interested in one which has a double bed at rear on top of the 'garage'. I'm trying to figure out if my Vespa 250 would fit in that garage. So, knowing which model has that feature would be helpful. 

Pics, also would be helpful. 

Thanks.

Karen


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*hymervan*

There are at the mo 2 types the 522 and the 572. The 522 has a double bed over garage. The 572 has 2 singles over garage.

The 522 has a smaller garage door I think only 55cm wide, the garage on the 572 is larger and the door is 70cm wide.

For pictures try www.hymer.com

There are new models for 2008 details on website.

Pete


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've got a 644 with a fixed double rear bed over a large-ish garage & a measuring tape.

What size is your scooter :?:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Have a butchers here. They are a very good company

http://www.dmiuk.com/sale_hylay.php


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, 
We have a B574 (6m long) (2002) it has a fixed double bed over the rear locker. I put bikes in there without the wheels, a motor bike would not fit, I carry a Honda C90 on an external carrier. If interested further, let me know. 

Geoff.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I used to own a 694G with fixed rear bed no problem putting motor bike in the garage,but it is a large van 7 mtr I think and with twin rear axles


----------



## lamperter (May 27, 2005)

I have a E690 with bed over garage but you would not get a motorbike in the garage as it is to low


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Hi Karen

We have a Vespa GTS 250i (great scooter), it won't fit in the garage of our 820 so we carry it on rack and keep the garage for the toys!

Safe riding

Soundman


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Our E-510 doesn't have a garage


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Hi i agree with Drummer i purchased my 640 from deepcarmotorhomes they are very helpful and thier motorhomes are at sensible prices, not like some of the rip of merchants not mentioning any names!


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

Ours is a Hymer B524 (A class) year 2000 m'home. Not seen many around at all but we are very pleased with it after 2 years european touring. Bought it from DMI(UK). Has a drop down double bed at the front and a three-quarter over the rear garage. We get two full size mountain bikes (fully assembled and upright) in the garage plus two folding chairs (lafuma type), satellite suitcase, tripod, folding stools, folding table, large toolbox, large coolbox, two plastic old style "Corona" crates (dozen bottles of wine in each crate), wooden "snow" step, spare 10 gallon rigid water container, two foam roll-up beach style matresses, large snow shovel, soft broom. badminton rackets, spare wheel, folding plastic clothes drier plus numerous other bits and pieces :roll: 
Feel sure you would get a scooter in there, if not a motor bike, but I think you would need a loading rail. And you may need a small trailer or an extra box on the rear to carry the stuff that you can't carry in the garage because the scooter is taking up a lot of the room! DMI(UK) have a plan of the B524 (not the "Swing) on their websiteif you need to see one.
Hope this helps. If you need more info drop me a pm.


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

Just a follow-up to my previous post. The B524, although not a Hymer "van" as such, is not particularly large. Ours is less than 6 metres long, 2.2 metres wide and 2.9 metres high; not large compared with some of the "vans" on here :lol:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Karen. Campirama in Belgium www.campirama.be and Duerrwang in Dortmund www.duerrwang.de both Hymer specialists have all the new models on their websites, you may be surprised at the prices as well.
Cheers Sid


----------



## RustyM (Dec 5, 2006)

Would strongly recommend Durrwangs at Dortmand, Ulrich Durrwanng is a gentleman and a pleasure to deal with. Aftersales and workmanship on site is second to none.

Regards RustyM


----------

